
Accio Search - rajesh_kumar
http://www.accio.co
======
rajesh_kumar
Accio is a web-based search tool for Software teams that helps boost
productivity and promote knowledge sharing.

This all started when we built this tool to help our fellow software project
team members. All around us we saw that that software development/support
teams, had to access a minimum of FIVE SYSTEMS to get their job done.
Defects/Issue Systems, Document Systems, Source Code Systems, Emails etc.
Consequently, they were spending significant amount of time searching for
information, and not actually getting their work done.

Accio provides a single window access across all these systems. It also uses
orders the search results based on the role of the searcher.

Accio is currently available as an on-premise installation. You can download,
configure and start searching in a matter of hours.

~~~
dsr_
Do you have an intellectual property license from JK Rowling, or are you
hoping to be lawyer-profitable by the time it's noticed?

~~~
rajesh_kumar
:). No IP from JK Rowling. Just a huge fan of Harry Potter. And not making
enough money to afford a lawyer!

Thought the name was relevant for a search engine. I specifically did not
mention Harry Potter in the website to avoid such a scenario. You still think
I am treading dangerous waters here? Maybe I should knock-off/rephrase the
section from my website.

~~~
legostormtroopr
IANAL, but I’d be careful. I’m not a Harry Potter fan, but even that was my
first thought.

Even if it’s based on Roman word, the prevalence of Harry Potter and Accio as
a summoning (aka search and retrieval) spell may be enough to get Warner Bros
involved.

------
IshKebab
The video link looks like it would show a demo (which it should) but actually
it just contains marketing fluff.

~~~
rajesh_kumar
Working on the working demo as well...

I was sure folks would want to have a feel of the product. That is why I have
added a section on my landing page called "Accio Play" which takes you to a
vanilla hosted version of Accio that you can play around with. I thought that
would be much better than a video demo of the product.

~~~
rajesh_kumar
Moved the "Hands-on Demo" button up to the top most view port of the landing
page so that one need not scroll down check out the demo

